# TiVo Suggestion Filtering



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 65 or so shows in the TiVo suggestions folder, and maybe one or two are worthwhile. It would be really cool if I could tell the folder only to choose say movies that it thinks I would like. Sure, I like reality TV, but I don't need all the COPS, Repo Men, etc. it is choosing. Sure my daughter watches a few shows, but I don't want her watching the ones that are being suggested.

I understand the suggestions learns from what I watch and vote on, but I'm more likely to turn it off than use it from what I've seen so far. But, if I could let it discover only HD movies, then I might actually use it. 

I know Wish Lists kind of do this, but I don't want EVERY HD movie, and I don't want to have to pigeonhole the movies. I like the idea that TiVo can learn what I like and use that to find movies I'd be interested in watching. 

When it comes to regular TV, I already have more than enough to watch. What I would interrupt my regular shows for would be a movie in HD.


----------



## EdwinOlson (Jun 30, 2000)

On a related note, I've often wished for the "Now Playing List" to contain a virtual folder containing movies, in a similar way to the virtual folder for HD recordings. 

This would be particularly useful for suggestions-- I have 122 suggestions at the moment-- I'd love to impose some (automatic) order on these things. A "movies" folder would go a long way!


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I've long asked for a feature that would restrict suggestions to shows of a given length - e.g. a minimum of 2 hours so that it would not give me the suggestions of 30-minute series episodes because I watch similar full-length movies. So far that suggestions has not made it to the top of the list. As a result, the TiVo suggestions are next to useless for me. 

Simply put, we need wishlist-type filters for suggestions...

.../Ed


----------

